
Show HN: App for Table Tennis players - palguay
The website and the mobile app[1] ( created with react-native ) is for table tennis enthusiasts. If you are running a ping pong league in your startup you can use the app to setup and create tournament brackets.<p>[1]play store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.tabletennismatch<p>iOS app submitted to the app store and is under review.<p>Let me know your comments and suggestions.
======
palguay
Clickable link to the website [http://tabletennismatch.com/ping-pong-
funny](http://tabletennismatch.com/ping-pong-funny) and mobile app
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tabletenni...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tabletennismatch)

